# My yogurt's still soup- can I reheat and try again??



## eirual (Mar 21, 2006)

I was making my second batch of yogurt last night, but for some reason it never set- it's still soupy as milk.

I'm assuming I used too much milk, and not enough yogurt to start. I did about 2Ls of milk, and a few tablespoons of our leftover yogurt, let it sit in the oven overnight (just with the light on) it was reasonably warm when we woke up, but it never settled like it should have. I'm thinking I didn't add quite enough cultures??

Oh, and I didn't bring it to a full boil this time either, but I was reading some posts about how some people don't boil it at all...I got it good and hot to where I couldn't leave my finger in it at all, then let it cool 'til it was comfortable to leave my finger in, but still fairly warm, then put it in a slightly warm oven to set up for the night (I'm certain the temp was reasonable, I don't think it failed to set because of being too hot).

So anways, the question is: can I re-boil and try again with a fresh starter pack?? It's been sitting out now for almost 10hrs.


----------



## umami_mommy (May 2, 2004)

homemade yogurt is pretty loose. becuase there is no stablizers in it.

mine is always the consistancy of ummm... egg whites.


----------



## frogguruami (Sep 21, 2004)

I make yogurt with powdered milk and it works great. Very firm and doesn't have any funky powdered milk flavor. I use 1 1/2 cups of powdered organic milk and 3 3/4 cups milk and one container of active yogurt (about 6 ounces). I heat the water to around 125 so the powder disolves in it well. Cool it to 117 and add room temp yogurt to it. Put it in the machine and let it "cook" for 10 to 12 hours.

Comes out nice and firm.

AM


----------



## eirual (Mar 21, 2006)

well, last weeks' batch was soupy, but not SOUP...this seriously didn't set AT ALL, it may as well be warm milk and nothing more.

I've got a beef with powdered milk, so I don't feel comfortable using that, guess I need more cultures...


----------



## babygrant (Mar 10, 2005)

Must have been a crappy yogurt making day tommorow because my yogurt never set either and I've never had problems making yogurt.


----------



## Yooper (Jun 6, 2003)

I just made my second attempt at raw goat milk yogurt and mine turned out exactly like your. It was just like untouched milk. It has been done for 2 days but I am afraid to open it and try tasting it. I am pretty close to giving up.


----------



## Ex Libris (Jan 31, 2004)

Sounds like your oven wasn't warm enough. According to the book Wild Fermentation and my own experience, you really don't need to very much starter to culture it. If it's not jelled, the book says you can add a bit more starter to what you have and re-incubate; I wouldn't think that re-heating the whole thing would be the best idea.

I'd recommend investing in a candy thermometer so you can be sure of the right temp. Heat the milk until it's 180 degrees, cool it to 110-115 and add the culture. Then incubate at 110-115 degrees for 12-24 hours. I usually put mine in a cooler with some jars of hot water that I re-heat throughout the day, but you can put the thermometer in the oven to check the temp in there. I'm guessing you'll find it cooler than the 115 degrees needed to set the yogurt.

Good luck! Kelly


----------



## eirual (Mar 21, 2006)

Thanks for the info Kelly- I guess I'll have to pay closer attention to the temps. The batch is still sitting in the oven (3 days later...) had I known I could have re-incubated I would have, but I ain't going near 3 day old milk excpet for to throw it out! The first time I did it I incubated during the day and kept an eye on it from time to time wariming it if it felt like it needed it (that was a lot of its!). I was very pleased with the results.

I think I'll have to try the cooler with warm water thing. I think that would work well


----------



## MamaTessa (May 19, 2006)

What did you use for your culture? My experience is that homemade yogurt doesn't make a very good culture for the naxt batch.


----------



## eirual (Mar 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaTessa*
What did you use for your culture? My experience is that homemade yogurt doesn't make a very good culture for the naxt batch.

Really?? Any ideas as to why?? That is what I used, I figured it would be good


----------



## daisymommy (Dec 13, 2003)

Amseiler--Question for you...I just bought some Organic Valley powdered milk at Whole Foods to use in my yogurt making, but now I see that it says "non-instant" on the bag. What? How can it be non-instant powdered milk when all you do is add it to water? Did I get the wrong kind? What kind of organic powdered milk do you use?


----------

